# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Thắc mắc về ổ C {BQT - tiêu đề phải phản ánh nội dung bài viết}

## kimchingon

bạn hãy nói dõ ra 1 chút được không?
nó báo đày cái gì? chẳng lẽ là lại hết dung lượng
nói dõ hơn đi để mọi người giúp bạn khắc phục nhé

----------


## huubacdo

cái ổ c máy tính nhà tôi không hiểu tại sao lại báo đầy dù rất ít chương trình, đặc biệt là cái thư mục documents and settings.
mong mọi người giúp cho

----------


## panda41

tôi mới phát thêm là nó tăng bộ nhớ dần

----------


## greenhome

bạn có chứa dữ liệu gì không ? mà cụ thể ổ của bạn bao nhiều gb và hiện tại win chiếm bao nhiêu gb rồi ? .bạn cài bao nhiêu phần mềm rồi .

----------


## Nam An Tam

cái này có thể là do bạn chưa tắt chế độ restore system của máy vì vậy mỗi khi gỡ các chương trình ổ c của bạn tăng lên [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## magebay

có mỗi cái document and settings là có bộ nhớ rất lớn và đáng nghi nhất khi mà bên trong các thư mục có dung lượng rất bé

----------


## muabandienthoai

sao không ai trả lời vậy, mọi người giúp tôi với

----------


## canhotanbinh

có thể vai rếts lắm bạn à! vai rếts có khả năng làm tăng dụng lương file mà

----------


## thanhlong243

> nhân tiện cho mình hỏi lun , mong các bác chỉ giúp , mình vô thư mục document& setting , tại sao nó không cho vậy ? trong khi mình đang sử dụng quyền admin , với mại mình ko có vô proretiey của ổ c:// để khóa đâu ! ???
> ---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> hình đây mọi người giúp đở mình với


____________________________

*theo lời bạn nói và hình ảnh bạn đưa lên !!

chắc chắn lâu nay bạn không hề dọn quét trong ổ c và nhửng ổ khác nếu có !!

thứ nhứt bằng chứng là $recycle.bin củng như folder windowns.old vẩn còn đó sau khi bạn đả cài lại windowns !!

hỏi sao không nạng máy của bạn ???

nếu bạn chưa biết cách để dọn quét máy !! bạn có thể dùng 1 phần mền quset dọn giúp bạn !! nếu bạn làm bằng tay !!

bạn vào start >>>all programes>>tìm đến thư mục accessoires>>>mở nó lên 

rồi tìm tiếp>>>outie systeme>>>clearne disquue để dọn quét trong ổ c bạn nhé

chúc bạn chóng thành công
*

----------


## quocphong

đó là những quy định của vista bạn à! một ổ đang thuộc diện bảo mật thì không cho lưu file ngay trên ổ mà phải nằm trong một folder mẹ. trong win 7 thì bạn hoàn toàn kiểm soát đc việc này!

----------


## batbai

emgai_mientay viết cái đó là cái gì thế.dung lượng phần document and setting tăng có thể do file rác tồn tại trong đó.bạn dùng các chương trình dọn dẹp dác như *ccleaner* xem sao.nếu vẫn không được thì bạn post tiếp lên xem cụ thể các folder trong ổ c của bạn xem sao.thân!

----------


## accxaydung

nhân tiện cho mình hỏi lun , mong các bác chỉ giúp , mình vô thư mục document& setting , tại sao nó không cho vậy ? trong khi mình đang sử dụng quyền admin , với mại mình ko có vô proretiey của ổ c:// để khóa đâu ! ???
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hình đây mọi người giúp đở mình với

----------


## incocht1

chắc là do my document của bạn đó
bạn để nhiều thứ ở đó cũng làm giảm dung lượng ổ c đó
mình chắc là vậy, bạn kiểm tra thử xem, những thứ ko cần thì xoá bớt đi, nhẹ ổ ngay í mà
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hami

còn của bạn caniquy thì: truy nhập bị từ chối
mình ko rõ là sao nhưng hình như bạn đang cài 1 loại giao diện hả, có thể đó là nguyên nhân đó

----------

